# Alternatives to GoPro cameras



## WhackUmStackUm

GoPo cameras are popular and seem to do a good job. However, there are alternatives out there with their own benefits. I started this thread so that folks could weigh the pros and cons of these other cameras.


----------



## FishWalton

I'm commenting here becasue I would like to know about the alternatives. Hope you get some good input.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*Contour video cameras*

I have been using the Contour HD camera for a couple of years. 



*Street prices:*

Camera: $200
Waterproof housing: $30
Mask strap mount: included
*Recommended options:*

Waterproof housing
8-16GB memory card
*Depth rating:*
30' with the waterproof housing. However, I have had it down to 370' and many dives over 200' without leaks. I glue the power button on the housing in place and add a bit of silicone caulk around the button for insurance. When in use, I turn the camera on and then place it in the case.

The video quality is comparable to the GoPro, and a bit better in some lighting scenarios. It has several frame speed and resolution options. Do yourself a favor and do not record in HD when you are just posting video on the Internet. Use one of the lower resolutions. It will save a lot of memory and editing time.

The decorative ring around the lens area of the housing typically falls off during your first dive. No worries, it is not needed.

The color quality is similar to the GoPro cameras. There are cameras out there, such as the Tachyon Micro HD, that provide better quality and more rapid ambient light adjustment.

For technical specifications and video file format, see the manufacturer's web site: http://contour.com/products, or use Google.

*Bottom-line:* My experience is that it is a good camera, with good technical support. Like the GoPro, the ambient light handling and color quality could be better. The mask strap mount is much more convenient then a GoPro helmet mount. It is a little bulky with the housing, but I find it easier to manage than the GoPro.

Whack 'um


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

*Tachyon Micro HD video camera*

I have been using the Tachyon Micro HD camera for about a year. 


*Street price:*

Camera: $130
Waterproof housing: not required, the camera is waterproof
Mask strap mount: included
*Recommended options:* 

8-16GB memory card
*Depth rating:* 
130' is the recommended max depth. However, I have had it on many dives over 200' without leaks. 

*Other notes:*
The video quality is a bit better than the GoPro and Contour, and the colors are much more vibrant. The speed of the ambient light correction seems to be faster than the GoPro and Contour HD.

It takes standard AAA batteries, which is a big plus for me.

The camera is turned on and off by a button on the top. It has a "dive mode" switch which tells the camera to ignore any signals from the power button once the camera is turned on. This keeps the camera from turning off when the water pressure depresses the power button. You can power off the camera on the surface.

For technical specifications and video file format, see the manufacturer's web site: http://www.tachyoninc.com/microhd.php, or use Google.

*Bottom-line:* My experience is that it is a good camera, with good technical support. The ambient light handling and color quality is better than most small cameras. The mask strap mount is much more convenient then a GoPro helmet mount. It has a small profile and less bulky then the GoPro and Contour. This is my primary camera these days.

Whack 'um


----------



## oxbeast1210

Also keep in mind that most people don't really need the hd2. The cheaper Go pros will work just fine for what people plan on doing..

I purchased the go pro 960 it is still HighDef just can't do 1080p, but I never
use 1080 anyway. Another down side to the 960 is you cannot attach the back pacs to it but again doesn't bother me since the only one i would get is the extended battery. Instead I purchased extra battery that I carry along.


----------



## oxbeast1210

The go pro is still at the top of the market but its nice to see competition
I almost bought this camera but i'm going to wait till there is more hands on
reviews. the article says $330 but it will be priced at $250 in the USA. 
It is Pretty much a go Pro copy with some cool features quality seems about the 
same as the go pro. My research leads me to believe that the internals are pretty much the same as the HD1. It has interchangeable Lenses and many mounts like the go pro, a built in lcd, and the buttons I feel are a better design I hate go pros two button design..
It has a water proof housing water proof to the same depth as the go pro.
I know they copied GoPro for the most part, but I feel Competition is good for the consumer !

http://trikkeworldmagazine.com/Accessories/71-New-vidcam-CamOne-Infinity-to-challenge-GoPro?Itemid=0



Its called the CamOne Infinity






.


----------



## AbeFroman850

I've been looking at this one...http://www2.oregonscientific.com/ATC9K/

All the comparison reviews I've read says the controls are much easier to use than the GoPro and it has a wireless remote. Also, for a small fee there is a GPS option.

They put this cam on a Groupon last year for half price!!! I should have pulled the trigger then. Waiting to see if they do it again.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

for the oregon ATC9k
I have used this camera before mounted on the deck of my kayak while kayak surfing.

the only drawback i have found for this kayak is that the lense is recesed back from the unit and water drops tend to collect in it distorting the view. if used underwater this would be eliminated as long as the air bubble is displaced, otherwise great video quality in both low light and daytime operation. 

the other draw back is no sound at all if your looking for that feature.


TRP


----------



## AbeFroman850

TheRoguePirate said:


> for the oregon ATC9k
> I have used this camera before mounted on the deck of my kayak while kayak surfing.
> 
> the only drawback i have found for this kayak is that the lense is recesed back from the unit and water drops tend to collect in it distorting the view. if used underwater this would be eliminated as long as the air bubble is displaced, otherwise great video quality in both low light and daytime operation.
> 
> the other draw back is no sound at all if your looking for that feature.
> 
> 
> TRP


Thanks for the info on the cam! Looks like a solid unit.

I'm a little confused about the no sound comment. It does have a built in Mic with AGC (which is important to have when you are recording audio with constant volume changes). Or, are you referring to audio playback on the camera itself?


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Let me revise my comment, i was speaking about the oregon sci. ATCK
http://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Scientific-AT18-08-Waterproof-Action/dp/B000F5FKHI/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1334781092&sr=8-11


Sorry about the confusion!!!!!


----------



## SaltAddict

I just installed the flat lens on my hero2 (have not used it yet). Main issue I have with the hero2 so far: I can clearly see sharks 15-20 ft away and on the video they are not there. The white on white just makes them not visible.


----------



## Trophyhusband

I'm using the gopro hero 2, but if i were to get a second camera, I would probably get a contour. The shape of it would make it a perfect trolling camera. I think the camera alone without the case is still waterproof to 1 meter or something.


----------



## aquatic argobull

You just have to get really close to them :whistling:

Just kidding, I know your pain. Also the wide angle lens of the Gopro makes everything appear smaller or further away. Just comes with the territory. The contour isn't wide angle, so it will be a bit more true to distance and may be more clear. Also, the gopro video looks grainy in low light, which I would imagine is part of your problem when spearfishing here.


----------



## spear em

AbeFroman850 said:


> Thanks for the info on the cam! Looks like a solid unit.
> 
> I'm a little confused about the no sound comment. It does have a built in Mic with AGC (which is important to have when you are recording audio with constant volume changes). Or, are you referring to audio playback on the camera itself?


 
your screen name, are you the sausage king of chicago?


----------



## AbeFroman850

spear em said:


> your screen name, are you the sausage king of chicago?


Ha Ha. Unfortunately not. Just thought I'd give a little homage to one of the all time greatest movies. Added a profile pic. Enjoy.


----------

